# Velogames 2018



## Rashadabd

I don't know if there are enough people still coming on here to form a legitimate league, but I thought it might be worth to see if any of you/all of you are interested in playing in any of these this year?

https://twitter.com/velogames/statu...=twsrc^tfw&ref_url=https://www.velogames.com/


----------



## majbuzz

I would be in.


----------



## Wetworks

I enjoy the mini leagues, not sure about a full season one though. Strong maybe from me


----------



## Rashadabd

Wetworks said:


> I enjoy the mini leagues, not sure about a full season one though. Strong maybe from me


I am open to any setup so long as people will commit to playing, so we can certainly decide to just do mini leagues from my perspective. I just want to play with 10 or more of us that already have history to be honest.


----------



## majbuzz

I have a history of getting whooped, but I think we can get more people in. I can look at the old leagues I believe and PM some folks.


----------



## Rashadabd

majbuzz said:


> I have a history of getting whooped, but I think we can get more people in. I can look at the old leagues I believe and PM some folks.


I am in it for the fun of it and a little smack talk mostly. Trust me, I have taken my fair share of whoopings too. I say we do it and see if we can get enough of us to play regularly and maybe attract some new blood to make it worthwhile.


----------



## majbuzz

Cool, I will see if I can look at the past posts and leagues and get to work. Thanks for starting this but we better get cracking as Paris-Nice is almost upon us.


----------



## Rashadabd

majbuzz said:


> Cool, I will see if I can look at the past posts and leagues and get to work. Thanks for starting this but we better get cracking as Paris-Nice is almost upon us.


Sounds good. Let me know if you need any help. Thanks!


----------



## El Scorcho

You can count on me.


----------



## KoroninK

I'm in. Its fun even if I'm not very good at it.


----------



## burgrat

Count me in. I am registered at Velogames. Are we setting up a mini-league or something? How do we do this?


----------



## TricrossRich

I'm in.


----------



## Old Man

in as well


----------



## TricrossRich

Paris-Nice starts on Sunday, but it doesn't look like Velo-Games has the game set up yet.


----------



## Rashadabd

Ok ladies and gents, the league name is RBR Paris-Nice 2018 and the league code is:

283692219

https://www.velogames.com/paris-nice/2018/leaguescores.php?league=283692219


----------



## Neolithic

I'm in. I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing so I guess I'm here to make sure y'all don't get last place!


----------



## Rashadabd

Neolithic said:


> I'm in. I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing so I guess I'm here to make sure y'all don't get last place!


Awesome! Consider it "practice" for the rest of the season. First timers have whooped up on some of us in the past though, so don't count yourself out!!


----------



## Wookiebiker

I'll compete ... do we get to include results from the Tour Down Under?


----------



## Rashadabd

Wookiebiker said:


> I'll compete ... do we get to include results from the Tour Down Under?


We just got started, so we decided to do mini leagues this year. If all goes well, maybe we can do the whole shabang next season. Glad you are in though!


----------



## stogies4life

I'll play. Not very good but it should be fun


----------



## majbuzz

Thanks Rashadabd.


----------



## Wookiebiker

Rashadabd said:


> We just got started, so we decided to do mini leagues this year. If all goes well, maybe we can do the whole shabang next season. Glad you are in though!


But I did really well at the TDU ... was in the top 300 I think  and I could use all the help I can get.


----------



## Old Man

Neolithic said:


> I'm in. I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing so I guess I'm here to make sure y'all don't get last place!


That's the spirit!


----------



## Rashadabd

Wookiebiker said:


> But I did really well at the TDU ... was in the top 300 I think  and I could use all the help I can get.


LOL!!! Just saw this, great job though! That might be a RBR record!


----------



## PBL450

Rashadabd said:


> LOL!!! Just saw this, great job though! That might be a RBR record!


Hey man!! I’m in! Sorry I’m late to the party! I love our mini leagues. And I make it hard for all of y’all to be the lantern rouge! Haha! I’m in time? What am I getting in to?!? Just go to Velo and jump in for Paris-nice? Like usual?


----------



## Rashadabd

PBL450 said:


> Hey man!! I’m in! Sorry I’m late to the party! I love our mini leagues. And I make it hard for all of y’all to be the lantern rouge! Haha! I’m in time? What am I getting in to?!? Just go to Velo and jump in for Paris-nice? Like usual?


Welcome back and yep. That’s the plan Stan. The code and everything are in here above.


----------



## PBL450

Rashadabd said:


> Welcome back and yep. That’s the plan Stan. The code and everything are in here above.


haha, thank you! I am officially IN!


----------



## Wetworks

In for the sweeper car.


----------



## majbuzz

Oh Wetworks, if I shared my rider choices with you there wouldn’t be any doubts about who will be in the sweeper car. Glad you all are in.


----------



## Rashadabd

majbuzz said:


> Thanks Rashadabd.


No problem my man, you actually put in more work than I did to make it happen in the end, so thank you.


----------



## redlizard

Team Lanterne Rouge is in and prepared to control the race from the rear.


----------



## Rashadabd

You guys are a bunch of pool sharks! I've played with pretty much all of you before and watched most if not all of you kick some tail at one point or another. #youaintfoolingme


----------



## majbuzz

Well, I picked Kittal and now he is out. Dang.


----------



## Rashadabd

majbuzz said:


> Well, I picked Kittal and now he is out. Dang.


I looked at him too, but went in another direction. Fortunately, there is still time to make changes until Sunday.


----------



## majbuzz

Yeah, picked another guy who was my second choice for that slot. It won’t help though, I stink at picking teams.


----------



## KoroninK

I've made 4 changes already and still not happy with my team. On the other hand, at least everyone is already there and no one is having last minute flights, which are overbooked and they are sent on a different plane to a different city and then have to drive 3 hours to get to the team hotel. Oh and find dinner somewhere on the way. Hope to get to the hotel by midnight, for a race that starts at 10:45 the next morning and hope you can get 6 hours of sleep. Oh yeah, and you happen to be one of the favorites to win. That's Alejandro Valverde's day in trying to get to Strade Bianche today. Information courtesy a tweet he wrote and an article in the Spanish publication Marca.


----------



## majbuzz

You know, we all pretty much stink at trash talk. All claiming that we will come in last. Kind of like the guy who shows up at a group ride claiming they are on an “easy day” due to a training schedule. I’m on to all of you sandbaggers. Good luck, you’ll will need it. Wookie or one of you are going to win again... oh dang wait, I mean I will.


----------



## TricrossRich

shame on me for picking TJVG again... ugh, when will I learn my lesson?


----------



## KoroninK

TricrossRich said:


> shame on me for picking TJVG again... ugh, when will I learn my lesson?


Ouch.

I'm still not convinced I have the right line up, but you're in worse shape. With my team I'm putting a lot of hope that LL Sanchez is still in the form he had earlier this year and that Soler can actually lead this Movistar team.


----------



## majbuzz

I had TJVG as well thinking this would be a break out. He has been looking really good. Too bad for him, hopefully he heals up soon.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> shame on me for picking TJVG again... ugh, when will I learn my lesson?


Sorry man, friends don't let friends TVG in Velogames. I looked, but fortunately talked myself out of it. It's the TT that made him appealing, especially since the field in this race is thin in that area, but you can't trust that dude in this game. 

In other news, I had a rather unimpressive start to this thing. Way to create a 300 point deficit Rashad! Hopefully things get better from here. Congrats to Majbuzz and the others that kicked some tail today.


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> Sorry man, friends don't let friends TVG in Velogames. I looked, but fortunately talked myself out of it. It's the TT that made him appealing, especially since the field in this race is thin in that area, but you can't trust that dude in this game.


That's exactly what I was thinking... looking t the GC guys and the TT, I figured he'd have a shot, but of course he crashes, and then crashes into a car while trying to chase back on.... now he's saying "oh, I actually don't feel so bad now and the X-rays show nothing." He probably said it to the journo with a "oh well, get'em next time," look on his face. I swear, he's the king of giving up when he really doesn't feel so bad.


----------



## majbuzz

TricrossRich said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking... looking t the GC guys and the TT, I figured he'd have a shot, but of course he crashes, and then crashes into a car while trying to chase back on.... now he's saying "oh, I actually don't feel so bad now and the X-rays show nothing." He probably said it to the journo with a "oh well, get'em next time," look on his face. I swear, he's the king of giving up when he really doesn't feel so bad.


I picked him with the TT in mind as well. Oh well. Glad he isn’t hurt.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking... looking t the GC guys and the TT, I figured he'd have a shot, but of course he crashes, and then crashes into a car while trying to chase back on.... now he's saying "oh, I actually don't feel so bad now and the X-rays show nothing." He probably said it to the journo with a "oh well, get'em next time," look on his face. I swear, he's the king of giving up when he really doesn't feel so bad.


Yeah, it’s hard to tell where his head is at these days. I kind of feel like he’s exactly where Talansky was before he moved on to Triathlon, but hasn’t figured out what else to do with his life yet.


----------



## PBL450

Rashadabd said:


> *Sorry man, friends don't let friends TVG in Velogames*. I looked, but fortunately talked myself out of it. It's the TT that made him appealing, especially since the field in this race is thin in that area, but you can't trust that dude in this game.
> 
> In other news, I had a rather unimpressive start to this thing. Way to create a 300 point deficit Rashad! Hopefully things get better from here. Congrats to Majbuzz and the others that kicked some tail today.


I literally laughed out loud when I read that!! Haha! I feel for the guy... Something just ain’t right. No one has this much bad luck. Unlike you guys I never looked at him, I’ve been to that dance before, it’s always going to turn out bad. I feel bad for the guy in a Charlie Brown kinda way. Like when Lucy pulls the football away at the last second and he falls on his azz. 

Great stage! 4 way photo finish decided my a fraction of a mm! I mean uphill cobbled climb in the rain! Damn! Thanks Majbuzz and Rashad for getting our collective sh*t together for a league!


----------



## Rashadabd

PBL450 said:


> I literally laughed out loud when I read that!! Haha! I feel for the guy... Something just ain’t right. No one has this much bad luck. Unlike you guys I never looked at him, I’ve been to that dance before, it’s always going to turn out bad. I feel bad for the guy in a Charlie Brown kinda way. Like when Lucy pulls the football away at the last second and he falls on his azz.
> 
> Great stage! 4 way photo finish decided my a fraction of a mm! I mean uphill cobbled climb in the rain! Damn! Thanks Majbuzz and Rashad for getting our collective sh*t together for a league!


I feel for the guy too. Both TVG and Talansky had so much potential to be great ones. They were young Americans that could actually climb AND TT at an elite level. It looked really promising for a good while, but didn't turn out like I hoped. They had really solid runs though at the end of the day. Each won some big races and finished high/with podiums in major stage races.

Yeah, I am loving how this season has started thus far. Now, all I need is more Kwiatkowski, Sagan, and Dimension Data wins!


----------



## TricrossRich

I set up a Tirreno-Adriatico league...

725037723


----------



## majbuzz

Thanks, I'm in. Tough picks.


----------



## Rashadabd

I’m not sure about the team I just selected, but I am in the TA VG


----------



## KoroninK

Joined the Tirreno-Adriatico game. Not an easy one to pick.

And I'm actually leading Paris-Nice right now. Yeah, I'm shocked. I don't expect to stay there, but I'll take it for as long as it lasts. (And I'll definitely take the two stage podiums with the win today. Oh, that's also my first ever stage win. Yeah, I'll definitely take that one.   )


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Joined the Tirreno-Adriatico game. Not an easy one to pick.
> 
> And I'm actually leading Paris-Nice right now. Yeah, I'm shocked. I don't expect to stay there, but I'll take it for as long as it lasts. (And I'll definitely take the two stage podiums with the win today. Oh, that's also my first ever stage win. Yeah, I'll definitely take that one.   )


Congrats! You, majbuzz, and PBL450 are killing it right now. I am just happy my team had a better day. Stage one hurt my feelings.


----------



## Wookiebiker

Got my T-A team in ... Hopefully they have a better start then my P-N team.


----------



## majbuzz

Rashadabd said:


> Congrats! You, majbuzz, and PBL450 are killing it right now. I am just happy my team had a better day. Stage one hurt my feelings.


Been lucky so far but I feel a sinking feeling coming looking at the upcoming stages. My T-A team is a total crap shoot. Makes watching the races more fun pulling for guys or teams I don’t normally follow or root for.


----------



## KoroninK

majbuzz said:


> Been lucky so far but I feel a sinking feeling coming looking at the upcoming stages. My T-A team is a total crap shoot. Makes watching the races more fun pulling for guys or teams I don’t normally follow or root for.



Definitely more fun watching races and pulling for guys you put on your team. Although I would have been cheering for Marc Soler anyway. He's one of the youngsters in the peloton I have high hopes for in the future. With his points being what they were I had to put him on my team and hope.

Rashadabd, Thanks. no idea how long this will last for.


----------



## Rashadabd

Agreed, it definitely makes it more fun. I am not convinced my final TA team is a winner either, but at least they are guys I like to watch race.....


----------



## PBL450

I for T-A. I actually tried to take Froome. I even selected him. But I just couldn’t stomach it... plus, what happens when he gets retroactively banned? Haha.


----------



## Rashadabd

All I can say is Arnaud Demare is ridiculous. The dude is this big sprinter, but he's up there climbing with the climbers.


----------



## KoroninK

For T-A I ended up going with a group of riders I can at least enjoy cheering for even if the team doesn't do very well. I'm not that confident, esp considering there's a TTT in this race along with an ITT.


----------



## Rashadabd

Well, I just lost Cav on day one.  He’s another guy I am going to have to start staying away from.


----------



## Wookiebiker

Rashadabd said:


> Well, I just lost Cav on day one.  He’s another guy I am going to have to start staying away from.


I stopped picking Cav 2-3 years ago ... he gets his shot in every now and then, but overall isn't a great performer any longer compared to other sprinters in the field.


----------



## majbuzz

He just seems to be quite crash prone. Probably no more than most, but I just feel like he seems to always be on the deck. I guess it's because he is a high profile guy so I notice it more.


----------



## KoroninK

I didn't put Cav on my team on this game, but did have him on a different manager game I play. (That one you pick 9 riders....whomever you want, no points caps or anything). I agree, I just need to start staying away from him completely.

On the other hand, Marc Soler is showing he's capable of leading Movistar and not buckling under the pressure of it. He put in a very good ITT today and now has himself in a good position to try to finish on the podium if not win Paris-Nice.


----------



## TricrossRich

Cav does seem to end up on the ground a lot lately... 

Paris-Nice is shaping up to be quite a race. I think today has set the stage for the GC guys... I wouldn't count any eggs before they've hatched though. The next few days are all going to be tough GC days. I think the scene will change around a lot.

I went with a strong TT and climbing team for Tireno-Adriatico and through in Sagan for good measure because he always finds a way to win at least one stage.


----------



## PBL450

Cav hasn’t shaken the bad mojo since he crashed out in front of the Brits Queen in Le Tour. He’s been kinda cursed. Cursed to get thrown into an iron fence by Peter Sagan. (Even if he did earn the throw) I’ll tell you, mojo seems to really matter. Dylan Groenewagen has got it, I’m telling you, the kids a four leaf clover right now. Soler too. He’s being what Movistar was hoping for. 

So P-N we get to some climbing tomorrow! I’m happy to leave this ITT behind... Maybe the lumpy surface was a bigger factor than I anticipated but I expected a lot more from Gallopin. He was a non starter. 

T-A what do you know from an opening TTT? Nothing. I do love the stage though. It is the only context where you see TT bikes drafting. The precision, team work and frankly, the danger involved in that makes it a cool thing to watch. I wonder how Cav’s face is doing? It didn’t look good crossing the line that’s for sure. Big storm here in the USA northeast gave me the chance to watch both TTs. It’d be like watching paint dry if I didn’t have such a strong rooting interest in the races. Thanks much to the organizers, the promoters, and all the other players!


----------



## TricrossRich

PBL450 said:


> Cav hasn’t shaken the bad mojo since he crashed out in front of the Brits Queen in Le Tour. He’s been kinda cursed. Cursed to get thrown into an iron fence by Peter Sagan. (Even if he did earn the throw) I’ll tell you, mojo seems to really matter. Dylan Groenewagen has got it, I’m telling you, the kids a four leaf clover right now. Soler too. He’s being what Movistar was hoping for.
> 
> So P-N we get to some climbing tomorrow! I’m happy to leave this ITT behind... Maybe the lumpy surface was a bigger factor than I anticipated but I expected a lot more from Gallopin. He was a non starter.
> 
> T-A what do you know from an opening TTT? Nothing. I do love the stage though. It is the only context where you see TT bikes drafting. The precision, team work and frankly, the danger involved in that makes it a cool thing to watch. I wonder how Cav’s face is doing? It didn’t look good crossing the line that’s for sure. Big storm here in the USA northeast gave me the chance to watch both TTs. It’d be like watching paint dry if I didn’t have such a strong rooting interest in the races. Thanks much to the organizers, the promoters, and all the other players!



DG is definitely feeling confident right now. I don't think he has quite the top end speed of the other guys, but he seems to go early and then be able to hold it... he gets a gap and makes the others chase him. they think he's gone to early and will fade, but he doesn't. I wonder how long he can make that trick last before the teams figure it out and just start using him as a lead-out. As for Cav, I think that he's losing a little bit of his speed, so he's resorting to riskier and riskier maneuvers to get himself into position... that doesn't account for yesterday, though. Yesterday's crash was probably just bad luck or an error because it was a TTT. As you mentioned, TTT's are very dangerous, when they're done right, it looks almost effortless, but when something goes wrong, it goes dramatically wrong. I'm in NJ, so we got hit with the snow storm too.. At least the delivery man got here with my rear disc wheel yesterday, before the weather got too horrible. I'm stoked.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> DG is definitely feeling confident right now. I don't think he has quite the top end speed of the other guys, but he seems to go early and then be able to hold it... he gets a gap and makes the others chase him. they think he's gone to early and will fade, but he doesn't. I wonder how long he can make that trick last before the teams figure it out and just start using him as a lead-out. As for Cav, I think that he's losing a little bit of his speed, so he's resorting to riskier and riskier maneuvers to get himself into position... that doesn't account for yesterday, though. Yesterday's crash was probably just bad luck or an error because it was a TTT. As you mentioned, TTT's are very dangerous, when they're done right, it looks almost effortless, but when something goes wrong, it goes dramatically wrong. I'm in NJ, so we got hit with the snow storm too.. At least the delivery man got here with my rear disc wheel yesterday, before the weather got too horrible. I'm stoked.


I agree with this. Hate to see it happen to Cav, but such is life. VG is not going well this season thus far, but I am hoping things pick up for both teams once with hit the mountains and TA ITT. At least I got Wout Poels rigth I guess.... That TA ITT should be a slugfest too (at least I hope it is).

DG is definitely really good, but of the young sprinters, I still think Gaviria and Ewan are the best of that bunch. When on form, Greipel and Kittell are tough beat, period. Viviani and Sagan bring flair and a sudden burst that can win on any given day and Demare is good too.


----------



## KoroninK

Well my T-A team is back where I expect it to be (closer to the bottom) while I apparently did a very good job (at least for now) with my P-N team. Plus I can end the season happily with a couple stages win thanks to my P-N team, which is more than I had all of last year. I'm very happy with who I picked and the fact that I took a chance with Soler and he's so far delivered. I put Sanchez on my team hoping he would still be carrying that form he's had since the season started. My sprinters, well I just picked three that so far this year had been hot and I could "afford". Of course it's my most expensive rider who has not delivered at all. Go figure.


----------



## PBL450

Rashadabd said:


> I agree with this. Hate to see it happen to Cav, but such is life. VG is not going well this season thus far, but I am hoping things pick up for both teams once with hit the mountains and TA ITT. At least I got Wout Poels rigth I guess.... That TA ITT should be a slugfest too (at least I hope it is).
> 
> DG is definitely really good, but of the young sprinters, I still think Gaviria and Ewan are the best of that bunch. When on form, Greipel and Kittell are tough beat, period. Viviani and Sagan bring flair and a sudden burst that can win on any given day and Demare is good too.


Def Gaviria, I think he and DG are going to shake out of the bunch as the next elite sprinters. Kittle and the Gorilla aren’t done... Not nearly. But I think these are the heir-apparents. Cav May have another kick or two, but that’s prolly about it. The Sagan, Demare, Matthews type group is good, excellent points race contenders, but a step off the pure sprinters. Ewan is in between.


----------



## Rashadabd

Rashadabd said:


> I agree with this. Hate to see it happen to Cav, but such is life. VG is not going well this season thus far, but I am hoping things pick up for both teams once with hit the mountains and TA ITT. At least I got Wout Poels rigth I guess.... That TA ITT should be a slugfest too (at least I hope it is).
> 
> DG is definitely really good, but of the young sprinters, I still think Gaviria and Ewan are the best of that bunch. When on form, Greipel and Kittell are tough beat, period. Viviani and Sagan bring flair and a sudden burst that can win on any given day and Demare is good too.


So I um.... didn't actually get that Wout Poels thing right after all. What a disaster! So happy cycling is in full swing though. 

Poels crashes out of Paris-Nice | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK

Rashadabd said:


> So I um.... didn't actually get that Wout Poels thing right after all. What a disaster! So happy cycling is in full swing though.
> 
> Poels crashes out of Paris-Nice | Cyclingnews.com



Ouch.


----------



## PBL450

Rashadabd said:


> So I um.... didn't actually get that Wout Poels thing right after all. What a disaster! So happy cycling is in full swing though.
> 
> Poels crashes out of Paris-Nice | Cyclingnews.com


That was a nasty looking crash... I hope he is OK. He was favoring his left shoulder. They back boarded him to be safe. He had to be going over 50kph when he went down into that guard rail. Could’ve easily gone over a shallow cliff there too.


----------



## KoroninK

PBL450 said:


> That was a nasty looking crash... I hope he is OK. He was favoring his left shoulder. They back boarded him to be safe. He had to be going over 50kph when he went down into that guard rail. Could’ve easily gone over a shallow cliff there too.


I read something (maybe velo news or cycling news) that said he broke his shoulder. Luisle Sanchez was right behind him and said he missed the corner and the crash looked bad.


----------



## Rashadabd

I just watched the replay. It looked like a horrible crash, my goodness. I hope he heals up soon.


----------



## majbuzz

Just caught up this morning and that was a nasty crash. Feel bad for the guy, he was having a great race.


----------



## Rashadabd

majbuzz said:


> Just caught up this morning and that was a nasty crash. Feel bad for the guy, he was having a great race.


At this point, I basically have one whole team between the two races...  I've lost so many guys, including the leaders on both teams.


----------



## KoroninK

Rashadabd said:


> At this point, I basically have one whole team between the two races...  I've lost so many guys, including the leaders on both teams.


Pretty much all the sprinters have pulled out of Paris-Nice at this point. 

But that's bad when you might have one team left between two races.


----------



## PBL450

Rashadabd said:


> At this point, I basically have one whole team between the two races...  I've lost so many guys, including the leaders on both teams.


Haha, I can barely get a deep breath my nose dive is so fast...


----------



## KoroninK

I'm going to take my Paris-Nice win (with the help specifically of LL Shanchez, I Izagirre, and Soler) and be happy for the entire season. My T-A is back near or at the bottom where I expect it to be.


----------



## PBL450

KoroninK said:


> I'm going to take my Paris-Nice win (with the help specifically of LL Shanchez, I Izagirre, and Soler) and be happy for the entire season. My T-A is back near or at the bottom where I expect it to be.


Haha! Congratulations!! Neolithic and Scorcho as well! You put the hammer down and just stayed full out on the gas to 8 stages! Fabulous team you put together! Thanks again to the organizers, great race and good group of people to take it all in with!


----------



## Rashadabd

Congrats to the victor and the podium. It was fun to have everyone back playing and talking trash (even if it was mostly about ourselves and our sorry teams). Let’s keep it going!


----------



## El Scorcho

I have often said that second place is the first loser. Well, today I am the Bridesmaid and it still feels better than being last. 

Couldn't catch Koronin, a well picked team.

I really enjoy the little bit of extra I get from the league. Thanks to everyone for playing.


----------



## majbuzz

Congrats to Koronin and the other podium spots. I started off strong and then faded away quietly. My T-A team just decided to stink from the beginning.


----------



## TricrossRich

I was sunk from day 1 in Paris-Nice with TJ abandoning... I'm doing better in Tirreno-Adriatico.


----------



## Rashadabd

Just lost another one smh.... This whole UCI suggestion that smaller teams will result in less crashes isn't really working out, at least not for me. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/fractured-hand-for-gaviria-in-tirreno-adriatico-crash/


----------



## Neolithic

I feel like I stole that podium spot. Way too many points showed up on those last two stages between Yates, De La Cruz, and Fraile. I was bouncing around the bottom 5 when I was checking through the work week.

What a crazy week.

Congratulations all!


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> Just lost another one smh.... This whole UCI suggestion that smaller teams will result in less crashes isn't really working out, at least not for me.
> 
> Fractured hand for Gaviria in Tirreno-Adriatico crash | Cyclingnews.com


Yea... sucks to see him go out, but he's got no one to blame but himself. He hit his team mates wheel, right in front of him. I don't know how Sagan avoided going down. He did another bunny hop over a falling rider, similar to the one he did in Paris Roubaix (can't remember if that was last year or two years ago).


----------



## PBL450

Neolithic said:


> I feel like I stole that podium spot. Way too many points showed up on those last two stages between Yates, De La Cruz, and Fraile. I was bouncing around the bottom 5 when I was checking through the work week.
> 
> What a crazy week.
> 
> Congratulations all!


That gust of wind you felt was me falling like a rock off the podium as you ascended. 

Hey!! That T-A stage 6 was really exciting! Sprint stages aren’t usually... But Sagan getting back on, weaving through the entire remaining peloton, jumping a curb while continuing to accelerate, not losing one place, making it back up to the front and losing by a wheel to a guy whose team plan went perfectly and had a lead out train that could have pulled coal!


----------



## KoroninK

Thanks guys. I got really lucky with picking Soler. I was hoping he would finish top 10, truthfully I didn't expect him to win, but when he put in that really good ITT I started hoping for a podium. I did get a nice team.

My T-A team on the other hand is a total disaster. 

Rashadabd, I didn't like the reduced team sizes before and I still don't like them now.


----------



## Rashadabd

Next up is my favorite game and races every year, the Classics. If anyone sees the sign up window before I do, please go ahead and set us up and I am all the way in on that one. Hoping to do a lot better than PN and TA though....


----------



## majbuzz

I believe Milan San Remo is open. When I get home from work in a bit I can crank up a league.


----------



## TricrossRich

OK... Spring Classics league is set up.

here is the code.

 298057121


----------



## Wetworks

TricrossRich said:


> OK... Spring Classics league is set up.
> 
> here is the code.
> 
> 298057121


In for the Classics!


----------



## majbuzz

Cool, thanks Rich!


----------



## KoroninK

Thanks. Ah yes, the put together a team and make sure you keep a few transfers open for the Ardennes, hope you have enough guys racing the majority of the cobbled races before the Ardennes.

This one is, IMO, the hardest to pick for those reasons. However, it's the classics and I love the classics.


----------



## Rashadabd

I’m in. Looking forward to it. Thanks Rich.


----------



## KoroninK

Trying to put together a team right now. The big question is who do you trust more, Sagan or GVA?

Thanks for putting together the group. I'm in, but my team is going to be not very good.


----------



## stogies4life

TricrossRich said:


> OK... Spring Classics league is set up.
> 
> here is the code.
> 
> 298057121


Thanks I'm in

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## majbuzz

KoroninK said:


> Trying to put together a team right now. The big question is who do you trust more, Sagan or GVA?
> 
> Thanks for putting together the group. I'm in, but my team is going to be not very good.


This was another difficult team draft. Does not bode well for me...again.


----------



## El Scorcho

Another second place for the Cat 6 Allstar squad. I will absolutely take it without complaint.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Trying to put together a team right now. The big question is who do you trust more, Sagan or GVA?
> 
> Thanks for putting together the group. I'm in, but my team is going to be not very good.


He definitely makes it tougher here by requiring us to pick twelve riders instead of nine.


----------



## TricrossRich

Remember..y ou get to swap riders during the course of the classics as well.. I tried to pick a mix of cobbled guys and the climbing classics guys.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> Remember..y ou get to swap riders during the course of the classics as well.. I tried to pick a mix of cobbled guys and the climbing classics guys.


Yep, that aspect is one of the things that makes the Classics game one of the best ones IMO. It’s definitely worth reading the rules for this one because it is different from the other VG races. You still need to fit 12 guys into your budget for each race, but if you blow it on one you have some changes you can make between races. It’s fun.


----------



## KoroninK

Rashadabd said:


> Yep, that aspect is one of the things that makes the Classics game one of the best ones IMO. It’s definitely worth reading the rules for this one because it is different from the other VG races. You still need to fit 12 guys into your budget for each race, but if you blow it on one you have some changes you can make between races. It’s fun.


Yep, but I want mostly cobbled guys to start with and have enough changes left for the Ardennes to get at least a few of the guys I really WANT there.

My team isn't going to be that great.


----------



## Neolithic

I guess I'm in for Classics!

View attachment 322123


----------



## Rashadabd

Since we are now officially in Classics season, I will share two completely random things that are totally unrelated to VG. The first is if you love these races as much as I do, want to participate in one, and you are looking for an excuse to come to Colorado, you can join yours truly (and 199 other people) for Rapha Boulder's 'A Day in Hell' on April 8th. It involves watching the race and then going on an 80 mile Classic-esque ride through parts of Colorado.

https://www.rapha.cc/us/en_US/shop/a-day-in-hell---boulder/product/ADH07XX

The second is that, if you truly love yourself, you will buy your hiney a Pro Stealth saddle.  I just put one on my Domane and my goodness Batman, that thing is amazing!! This saddle is going on all of my bikes.... That is all, carry on....


----------



## KoroninK

That's going to take some time to build my stamina up to get to 80 miles. However, guess I have a goal now. LOL Although that's going to be higher altitude than at the coast. Maybe I'll just use Valverde's excuse for issues with altitude that since I've living here for almost 8 years now. (Granted his is that he was born, raised, and still lives basically at sea level.)


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> Since we are now officially in Classics season, I will share two completely random things that are totally unrelated to VG. The first is if you love these races as much as I do, want to participate in one, and you are looking for an excuse to come to Colorado, you can join yours truly (and 199 other people) for Rapha Boulder's 'A Day in Hell' on April 8th. It involves watching the race and then going on an 80 mile Classic-esque ride through parts of Colorado.
> 
> https://www.rapha.cc/us/en_US/shop/a-day-in-hell---boulder/product/ADH07XX
> 
> The second is that, if you truly love yourself, you will buy your hiney a Pro Stealth saddle.  I just put one on my Domane and my goodness Batman, that thing is amazing!! This saddle is going on all of my bikes.... That is all, carry on....


I've heard about this event from my friends in Colorado. You'll have fun. I have a race that day. Its funny, I always have a race the day of Paris-Roubaix and all the racers end up waiting in the parking lot for the official times to be posted, watching P-R on their phones and cheering.

As for the Pro Stealth... isn't that Pro's version of the Power saddle? I think I told you this in email already... but I hated the Power on my regular road bike, but love it on my TT bike. different strokes for different folks. I hate recommending saddles for people because there's no right saddle for everyone. Glad you found one that works though.



KoroninK said:


> That's going to take some time to build my stamina up to get to 80 miles. However, guess I have a goal now. LOL Although that's going to be higher altitude than at the coast. Maybe I'll just use Valverde's excuse for issues with altitude that since I've living here for almost 8 years now. (Granted his is that he was born, raised, and still lives basically at sea level.)


being at elevation isn't so bad, as long as you're not trying to hammer it and post the fastest time you can. If you're just cruising and having fun, the elevation shouldn't effect you while riding. It is important to drink lots of water and sometimes the elevation can cause headaches, so a Tylenol can help. I was fine while I was riding out there, but my sleep was effected for sure.


----------



## KoroninK

TricrossRich said:


> being at elevation isn't so bad, as long as you're not trying to hammer it and post the fastest time you can. If you're just cruising and having fun, the elevation shouldn't effect you while riding. It is important to drink lots of water and sometimes the elevation can cause headaches, so a Tylenol can help. I was fine while I was riding out there, but my sleep was effected for sure.


Appreciate the info. I'll remember it if I get the chance to go out there for that.


----------



## PBL450

I’m in. Classics is rough stuff. You need to really stay on top of your transfers... I have zero confidence in my team... but I’m playing. Thanks to TriRich for getting us in step and creating the league.


----------



## Wookiebiker

The classics are where I'm going to struggle ... You never really know who is going to have a great day or a break out race. Then, trying to stay on top of who is in what race can be a pain, and with limited rider changes, you race some races without a full team. Should be interesting, especially mid way through when you have to change from "Power" riders to more "Climbers/Power Climbers".

Should be interesting to see how these races turn out.


----------



## TricrossRich

I look at steephill.tv to keep track of who is actually starting the individual races. I try to pick a good starting mix and then the formula basically allows you to change 2 riders per race, so I try to take out guys that aren't starting and replace them with guys that are...

Be sure to go back and check your teams starting for MSR... Most of the teams have all made their announcements on who is starting and there were some shake ups, for example, Lars Boom is out of MSR. Neilson Powless is in.


----------



## Neolithic

Wookiebiker said:


> The classics are where I'm going to struggle ... You never really know who is going to have a great day or a break out race. Then, trying to stay on top of who is in what race can be a pain, and with limited rider changes, you race some races without a full team. Should be interesting, especially mid way through when you have to change from "Power" riders to more "Climbers/Power Climbers".
> 
> Should be interesting to see how these races turn out.


Oh my. Hmm... I hadn't really thought of that. What did I get myself into...


----------



## Rashadabd

Anyone interested in a Volta a Catalunya VG? Happy to set one up if most want t o play, but I think we have to do it today.


----------



## Wetworks

Ummm, wow!!!! What a finish to MSR!!!


----------



## Rashadabd

That was the best finish to a race I have seen in some time. Nibali is the freaking man!


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> Anyone interested in a Volta a Catalunya VG? Happy to set one up if most want t o play, but I think we have to do it today.


Go for it!


----------



## TricrossRich

MSR was pretty awesome. Nice win from Nibali. That is definitely how you want to win it... go away on your own (or in a small group) drop everyone and then stay away and come across the line solo, arms raised as the peloton is racing after you.


----------



## Wetworks

Looking back, it was a pretty big tactical fail on all of the contender's behalves. Here you have a guy on his home turf, who can outclimb the lot of them, while also known to be a legendary descender, and you give him a free launch up the road? Seems dumb, but hindsight...

Also, it's time for Cav to call it a career. Hope he heals quickly, lucky he didn't die.


----------



## stogies4life

Rashadabd said:


> Anyone interested in a Volta a Catalunya VG? Happy to set one up if most want t o play, but I think we have to do it today.


Hope you don't mind but I set one up for VaC. Here's the League Code: 531834322


----------



## Rashadabd

Just got home from a Milan San Remo/Nibali inspired ride. Still buzzing about that finish, simply great stuff....

I setup the Volta a Catalunya league as well. Here's the info:

https://www.velogames.com/volta-a-catalunya/2018/phorm.php

Code: 231875013


----------



## PBL450

Rashadabd said:


> That was the best finish to a race I have seen in some time. Nibali is the freaking man!


It was fabulous through the 3 climbs! I sure didn’t expect that finish! And with a peloton only a few meters back!

OK, who took Cav? Fess up! Somebody had to take the bait! Haha.

(I sure hope he’s OK!)


----------



## Rashadabd

stogies4life said:


> Hope you don't mind but I set one up for VaC. Here's the League Code: 531834322


I missed this. Definitely don't mind. I'll join your league.


----------



## PBL450

Cav broke a rib.

Mark Cavendish fractures rib after heavy crash in Milan-San Remo - BBC Sport


----------



## TricrossRich

Wetworks said:


> Looking back, it was a pretty big tactical fail on all of the contender's behalves. Here you have a guy on his home turf, who can outclimb the lot of them, while also known to be a legendary descender, and you give him a free launch up the road? Seems dumb, but hindsight...


Ehhhh... I Don't know if I'd say tactical fail. I'd say that's racing. The race is basically at full-bore when it hits the base of the Poggio... people are attacking, there were crashes... riders are trying to figure out where their team leaders are, who went down in the crash, etc. They were racing for 7 hours at that point and now the ish is hitting the fan. Nibali attacked at the perfect moment and people weren't paying attention. I'd bet that it was 30 seconds before some even realized who had attacked.... keep in mind that like 80% of the time, the attack on this climb doesn't last and it comes back together for a select bunch sprint, so those chasing are gambling a little, "I don't want to do the work and pull him back, I'm gonna save it for the sprint." I don't think it was a tactical fail, so much as a perfectly timed move on Nibali's part. Chapeau to him!



Wetworks said:


> Also, it's time for Cav to call it a career. Hope he heals quickly, lucky he didn't die.


I don't know if it's time to hang it up.... but damn, that looked bad, especially considering the fact that he had broken ribs starting the race today.


----------



## Wetworks

TricrossRich said:


> Ehhhh... I Don't know if I'd say tactical fail. I'd say that's racing. The race is basically at full-bore when it hits the base of the Poggio... people are attacking, there were crashes... riders are trying to figure out where their team leaders are, who went down in the crash, etc. They were racing for 7 hours at that point and now the ish is hitting the fan. Nibali attacked at the perfect moment and people weren't paying attention. I'd bet that it was 30 seconds before some even realized who had attacked.... keep in mind that like 80% of the time, the attack on this climb doesn't last and it comes back together for a select bunch sprint, so those chasing are gambling a little, "I don't want to do the work and pull him back, I'm gonna save it for the sprint." I don't think it was a tactical fail, so much as a perfectly timed move on Nibali's part. Chapeau to him!


I'm sure quite a few of them had their race radios buzzing immediately about just who attacked. I still say the ball was dropped, no reason they couldn't have reeled him in. You said so yourself, many attacks on that climb fail, but not many of those attacks come from elite climbers who are also amazing descenders. Agree to disagree. 





TricrossRich said:


> I don't know if it's time to hang it up.... but damn, that looked bad, especially considering the fact that he had broken ribs starting the race today.


The guy can't stay off the floor. It's over, Johnny.


----------



## KoroninK

Rashadabd said:


> I missed this. Definitely don't mind. I'll join your league.


Ok, joined. No idea how good my team will be esp with the number of points it costs to take Alejandro. You all know I can't have a team without him on it.


----------



## KoroninK

Ouch, however that could have been much worse.


----------



## El Scorcho

KoroninK said:


> Ok, joined. No idea how good my team will be esp with the number of points it costs to take Alejandro. You all know I can't have a team without him on it.


I'm with you. I have a hard time passing on Valverde, he is capable of anything.


----------



## PBL450

KoroninK said:


> Ok, joined. No idea how good my team will be esp with the number of points it costs to take Alejandro. You all know I can't have a team without him on it.


Haha, wondering why he didn’t do MSR? He seems built really well for it?


----------



## KoroninK

PBL450 said:


> Haha, wondering why he didn’t do MSR? He seems built really well for it?


LOL, He's racing Catalonia. He didn't seem interested in it this year. He's also only actually raced it maybe 4 times. In truth it really doesn't suit him very well. His best finish is 15th. He's not typically the type to try what Nibali did today and since they are typically a number of sprinters to get over the final climb his sprint isn't fast enough to be a true sprinter. The really big question for his spring calendar is does he actually race Flanders this year or not. He's said it's tentatively on his calendar. Movistar wants all their GC riders to ride a cobbled race. Landa is racing the two during Catalonia. Quintana is racing the Flanders tune up race and Soler is racing Paris-Roubiax. That leaves Flanders for Valverde.


----------



## KoroninK

Just those playing Catalunya. If you have these riders on your team for this race: Uran, either of the Herrada brothers, or Wellens, they aren't going so make your changes. Just a heads up.


----------



## redlizard

Wow, I just heard that I'm leading after the Milano Santimo sportive/fondo. I really don't know the bicycling players, so I just chose the guys with the best smiles and prettiest shirts and it worked! 😉

Go Team Lanterne Rouge.


----------



## El Scorcho

redlizard said:


> Wow, I just heard that I'm leading after the Milano Santimo sportive/fondo. I really don't know the bicycling players, so I just chose the guys with the best smiles and prettiest shirts and it worked! 😉
> 
> Go Team Lanterne Rouge.


Because I am petty and small, I will remind you that the term is _Co-leader._


----------



## PBL450

El Scorcho said:


> Because I am petty and small, I will remind you that the term is _Co-leader._


Don't you guys get too comfortable up there! I’m breathing down your necks, and if things go as usual for 2018, I’ll be right behind you right up until the end of the series and then I will drive off a cliff.


----------



## TricrossRich

KoroninK said:


> Just those playing Catalunya. If you have these riders on your team for this race: Uran, either of the Herrada brothers, or Wellens, they aren't going so make your changes. Just a heads up.


Thanks... I had Rigo. I swapped him out and went and did something unforgivable again.


----------



## KoroninK

TricrossRich said:


> Thanks... I had Rigo. I swapped him out and went and did something unforgivable again.


You're welcome. Didn't want anyone to start the race in the hole with a rider not racing. Bad enough when someone crashes out on stage one.
I won't guess on who you picked. However my team since I've already told everyone Valverde is on it (which shouldn't be hard to guess anyway) will be interesting and I'm banking on Valverde having another crazy race like he did last year.

More interesting in the Spanish press Valverde is talking about having 3 GC riders on good form and needing to use that to their advantage (of course it's a guess as to what type of form Quintana actually has). Whereas Quintana is saying that Valverde is definitely on better form and he's there to support Valverde.


----------



## KoroninK

As much as I actually love the classics (although not as much MSR) I can't pick them for anything.


----------



## TricrossRich

KoroninK said:


> You're welcome. Didn't want anyone to start the race in the hole with a rider not racing. Bad enough when someone crashes out on stage one.
> I won't guess on who you picked. However my team since I've already told everyone Valverde is on it (which shouldn't be hard to guess anyway) will be interesting and I'm banking on Valverde having another crazy race like he did last year.
> 
> More interesting in the Spanish press Valverde is talking about having 3 GC riders on good form and needing to use that to their advantage (of course it's a guess as to what type of form Quintana actually has). Whereas Quintana is saying that Valverde is definitely on better form and he's there to support Valverde.


Movistar has this lineup... but Michelton Scott also has both Yates brothers and Chavez. Interesting.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> Movistar has this lineup... but Michelton Scott also has both Yates brothers and Chavez. Interesting.


I was trying to choose 2 of the 3 for my team, but couldn’t decide which one to eliminate so I ended up going with all of them. That meant I couldn’t afford Vaverde, but I feel like I have some decent depth. We’ll see how that plays out. 

Oh and I see some of you doubling up by adding the same guy twice, lol. I am guessing it isn’t against the rules though, so you should do what works for you.


----------



## LostViking

Missed the sign-up window for this. But I'll be all-in for the Giro.

Good luck folks!


----------



## TricrossRich

Just a reminder.. E3 Harelbeke is on Friday. That is the next race in the classics series... make sure to get your transfer sin if you want to make any. Have a look at the rider's lists.. some have been confirmed. Also, don't take for granted the riders that velogames has listed for E3... just for example, I saw that Alex Dowsett is not listed for E3, but he confirmed on his instgram/twitter that he is racing.


----------



## TricrossRich

today's stage was pretty exciting... lots of attacking.


----------



## KoroninK

TricrossRich said:


> today's stage was pretty exciting... lots of attacking.


Agreed. That was a fun stage to watch.


----------



## KoroninK

Wow doing MUCH better this year.
I'm in shock that I won E3. However, my team was horrible at MSR.
I'm somehow leading Catalonia as well. 

Sunday is Gent-Wevenlem so make any changes before then. I think I only have 1 rider not racing it, but he's racing the two after so I'm not changing riders for this one. Also after today's race very glad I ended up going with Van Avermaet instead of Sagan during my debate over which one I was going to go with. I think I made the right choice.


----------



## majbuzz

Oh boy, my classics team is even worse than the last one. Glad I’ve been traveling and not able to keep up with this. Ugly.


----------



## KoroninK

My classics team actually is doing better than I expected. (Having Stybar on my team definitely helps.) 
Today, Valverde proved he can handle himself on the cobbles and impressed Quickstep's DS along with many of the cobble specialists with his ride today.


----------



## Rashadabd

Classic hard man racing today, wonderful stuff. Brilliant strategy by Quickstep and splendid effort by Terpstra. He looks the best I've ever seen him right now and he's a former Roubaix winner. He looks dominant this year though. My team finally hit on all cylinders for one race. Happy it happened for one of my favorites. Looking forward to Roubaix.


----------



## KoroninK

Terpstra is having a great classics season as it Quickstep. I'm so looking forward to Paris-Roubiax.


----------



## burgrat

KoroninK said:


> Terpstra is having a great classics season as it Quickstep. I'm so looking forward to Paris-Roubiax.


Yeah Quickstep is killing it this season. As much as I like Flanders, Paris-Roubaix is my favorite race of the year. Can't wait for it this year. I'm hoping Sagan or Sep Vanmarcke will win.


----------



## KoroninK

burgrat said:


> Yeah Quickstep is killing it this season. As much as I like Flanders, Paris-Roubaix is my favorite race of the year. Can't wait for it this year. I'm hoping Sagan or Sep Vanmarcke will win.


Paris-Roubaix is also my favorite race of year. Actually I'm hoping for a win from Gilbert. If he wins that's 4 and only needs Milan-San Remo to have won all 5 of the monuments.


----------



## KoroninK

To those playing the spring classics game don't forget to check your riders for Amstel as there will be many changes. Also some of the riders riding Amstel will not be riding the other of the Ardennes.


----------



## PBL450

Spring racing has been great and today’s Amstel Gold Race was one of the best! What a great race to watch, with a course that allowed riders of all kinds to compete for the win. Fabulous!

And just 2 to go... See y’all at FW!!


----------



## KoroninK

Just in case anyone is making any changes: Andrey Amador IS racing LBL for Movistar and Marc Soler is NOT. Marc Soler is getting ready for his 2nd shot at leading the Movistar team this year at the Tour de Romandie.


----------



## TricrossRich

Wow... what a great conclusion to the Spring classics. Lots of greta races with great finishes. I feel like all of the races had really strategic finishes, with teams with multiple options, sending riders up the road to preserve chances for riders behind... sometimes that works and sometimes the rider up the road helming out. Great finish for Jungle Bob.


----------



## PBL450

Absolutely! Great spring racing! Exciting races being influenced and in some cases decided from far from the finish line! And congrats Rich, great result in Velogames!


----------



## KoroninK

Cobbled classics were fantastic. My velo team was an improvement over last year's disaster. Unfortunately it appears that instead of my fantasy team being a disaster Movistar's actual team is a disaster. With the way Valverde did and did not react after today's race it is safe to say there are some problems within that team. At this point I fully expect that team to completely implode at the Tour based on what I saw this week. Many thought Valverde was going to the Tour to keep them from imploding and play referee between Landa and Quintana, after this week I don't expect him to do either thing. At this point I expect him to let the team implode if they're going to and either not get involved at all in the Landa/Quintana war or to take Landa's side. Landa did exactly what he promised, which was work for Valverde the best he could in the Ardennes. Quintana on the other hand did not do that at Catalonia and seemed to be very unhappy about being told he was going to work for Valverde. Things are not good in that team. Also very unlike Valverde (yes he was cramping for at least half the race) he did not contest the finish and soft pedaled to the finish. He looked like he not only gave up on the race but also lost interest in it. He then flat out refused to talk with any media and didn't real talk to the fans after the race either. When he choose to talk directly to his fans on social media other than congratulating the winner he choose to completely ignore the race. He did say he's satisfied with his return. He then said he's going home, going to celebrate his birthday, then take his family on vacation. Then said something about not even wanting to see a bike for at least a month and that it would unlikely he'd be in race shape when he goes to Suisse. Yeah, very not like him.


----------



## Rashadabd

PBL450 said:


> Spring racing has been great and today’s Amstel Gold Race was one of the best! What a great race to watch, with a course that allowed riders of all kinds to compete for the win. Fabulous!
> 
> And just 2 to go... See y’all at FW!!


I agree with both of you. It was a lot of fun to watch and to play. Happy to see Jungles get a big one as well. He has been knocking on the door the last couple of years. Woods was a nice surprise too. Kwiatkowski and Valverde were huge disappointments on my team. Anyone setting Romandie up?


----------



## Wookiebiker

Tour de Romandie

League Name: RBR TDR 2018
League Code: 650940912


----------



## El Scorcho

Wookiebiker said:


> Tour de Romandie
> 
> League Name: RBR TDR 2018
> League Code: 650940912


You know you can count on me, I am riding high after a podium at the Classics.


----------



## Rashadabd

I’m in and I think today is the last day to register. Race starts tomorrow.


----------



## KoroninK

I'm in. No confidence whatsoever in the team, but I'm in.


----------



## Wetworks

El Scorcho said:


> You know you can count on me, I am riding high after a podium at the Classics.


I'm in too. Just missed getting the podium for the Classics, nicely done by you this season.


----------



## Rashadabd

Wetworks said:


> I'm in too. Just missed getting the podium for the Classics, nicely done by you this season.


I was close too for a bit. Things fell apart after Flanders though. Satisfied to be in the mix for the overall and to win a Monument though. Congrats to the podium!


----------



## redlizard

Team Lanterne Rouge is in for Romandie. Hope my boys are up to it after the Spring Classics podium. 😉


----------



## PBL450

Rashadabd said:


> I was close too for a bit. Things fell apart after Flanders though. Satisfied to be in the mix for the overall and to win a Monument though. Congrats to the podium!


We were neck and neck for a good while! Yes, this years spring racing was great and the games were a ton of fun. Totally unique. You have that Sunday/Wednesday thing with transfers. Totally unique design. It takes some attention. I don’t think I’ve ever been on a podium before... It’s a nice view! Haha! Congrats to all the players!


----------



## KoroninK

Wait, I'm leading? How the heck did that happen? Well I'll definitely take it. I'll definitely take the stage victory, esp with it being an ITT.


----------



## TricrossRich

I missed sign up for Romandie, but the GIRO is coming... oh boy, its time for a serious race.


----------



## LostViking

Giro not up yet.

If someone sees it up - please launch a thread (and set-up a league for us if you are so inclined, if I see it first I will do so) - Thanks.


----------



## KoroninK

Wow, I've definitely improved at picking riders this year.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Wow, I've definitely improved at picking riders this year.


Without a doubt, you have been a threat to win stages or the overall all season long. Romandie was a fun little warm up to grand tour season. Thanks to all that played, most of us were within striking distance at one point or another. It looks like the Giro is up next and could be an interesting one given the course, lineup, and Froome's participation.


----------



## Rashadabd

The RBR 2018 Giro is ready to go.

League Code:

601928313


----------



## PBL450

Rashadabd said:


> The RBR 2018 Giro is ready to go.
> 
> League Code:
> 
> 601928313


Thank you my friend! Wingandaprayer is in! Ready for this brutal competition! And ready for the race too. Haha.


----------



## Rashadabd

PBL450 said:


> Thank you my friend! Wingandaprayer is in! Ready for this brutal competition! And ready for the race too. Haha.


No problem at all. This one should be interesting/fun.


----------



## KoroninK

Ok, Balaverde is in and ready to go. Surprisingly I'm actually fairly happy with my Giro team. It may not end up being that good, but I have a group of riders I like and I'll at minimum have fun cheering for my team.


----------



## redlizard

Lanterne Rouge is in. 👍

For better or worse, I just can't bring myself to pick Froome. 😝


----------



## KoroninK

redlizard said:


> Lanterne Rouge is in. 👍
> 
> For better or worse, I just can't bring myself to pick Froome. 😝



Don't worry you aren't the only one. I can't bring myself to pick him either. I will enjoy cheering for my team which I think is the trade off.


----------



## LostViking

Since this is a Grand Tour, I'll start a Velogames Giro Thread of its own.


----------



## TricrossRich

No Froome here...


----------



## Rashadabd

redlizard said:


> Lanterne Rouge is in. 👍
> 
> For better or worse, I just can't bring myself to pick Froome. 😝


Nope. He hasn't looked all that good this year thus far anyway. Not interested.


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> Nope. He hasn't looked all that good this year thus far anyway. Not interested.


That's because he's saving his Salbutomol injections for when they really count.


----------



## Rashadabd

tricrossrich said:


> that's because he's saving his salbutomol injections for when they really count.


lol!


----------



## PBL450

TricrossRich said:


> That's because he's saving his Salbutomol injections for when they really count.


Hahahahah!!!!!!! That’s great! Marginal gains...


----------



## KoroninK

Just set up a league for the Tour of California. It's starts Sunday if anyone is interested. I know this is a bit last minute.

Here's the code:
508456814
RBR California


----------



## TricrossRich

KoroninK said:


> Just set up a league for the Tour of California. It's starts Sunday if anyone is interested. I know this is a bit last minute.
> 
> Here's the code:
> 508456814
> RBR California


I'm in...


----------



## Wetworks

TricrossRich said:


> I'm in...


Same. Tried something a little different with a heavy American influence in my team makeup.


----------



## PBL450

KoroninK said:


> Just set up a league for the Tour of California. It's starts Sunday if anyone is interested. I know this is a bit last minute.
> 
> Here's the code:
> 508456814
> RBR California


Thanks K!! I’m with ya!


----------



## Rashadabd

In, anybody else having trouble seeing the rankings for our Giro league? I can't find it anymore....


----------



## El Scorcho

KoroninK said:


> Just set up a league for the Tour of California. It's starts Sunday if anyone is interested. I know this is a bit last minute.
> 
> Here's the code:
> 508456814
> RBR California


IN! 

I am choosing a new kid I have actually spent time riding with. He was just wrapping up 120 miles and I was just leaving the house so I was able to hang for about 7k. 
His parents have a house in my town and he "winters" here.


----------



## KoroninK

You're welcome guys.

El Scorcho, wow, cool that one of the new kids trains near you (at least part of the time). After the race starts, let us know who this kid is so we can keep an eye on him.


----------



## El Scorcho

KoroninK said:


> El Scorcho, wow, cool that one of the new kids trains near you (at least part of the time). After the race starts, let us know who this kid is so we can keep an eye on him.


His name is TJ Eisenhart. TJ Eisenhart - Hincapie Racing Team

Nice kid, originally signed with BMC's developmental team. Bit of a free spirit.


----------



## Rashadabd

El Scorcho said:


> His name is TJ Eisenhart. TJ Eisenhart - Hincapie Racing Team
> 
> Nice kid, originally signed with BMC's developmental team. Bit of a free spirit.


He's a Utah boy like me. He lit up a couple of stages at the Colorado Classic last year. Seems like a good kid.


----------



## El Scorcho

Rashadabd said:


> He's a Utah boy like me. He lit up a couple of stages at the Colorado Classic last year. Seems like a good kid.


I had no idea you were from Utah. I always thought there might be another Utahan besides me who pays attention to Pro Cycling but I've never met one. 

If you ever need someone to ride with in the StG hit me up.


----------



## Rashadabd

El Scorcho said:


> I had no idea you were from Utah. I always thought there might be another Utahan besides me who pays attention to Pro Cycling but I've never met one.
> 
> If you ever need someone to ride with in the StG hit me up.


Yep, grew up in Rose Park and Sugarhouse. Went to Judge Memorial and Highland High. I actually live in Denver now, but would love to come out for an organized ride like that fondo they do with the Tour of Utah or some other century, etc. Let’s just choose something sometime and make it happen man.


----------



## PBL450

El Scorcho said:


> His name is TJ Eisenhart. TJ Eisenhart - Hincapie Racing Team
> 
> Nice kid, originally signed with BMC's developmental team. Bit of a free spirit.[/QUO
> 
> Isn’t he the one the announcers said was an accomplished and well recognized painter? Paints astronauts....


----------



## El Scorcho

Rashadabd said:


> Yep, grew up in Rose Park and Sugarhouse. Went to Judge Memorial and Highland High. I actually live in Denver now, but would love to come out for an organized ride like that fondo they do with the Tour of Utah or some other century, etc. Let’s just choose something sometime and make it happen man.


I'm living down South now, had to get out of that rat race. But I'd be up for a ride, then head to The Pie for old times sake.


----------



## Rashadabd

El Scorcho said:


> I'm living down South now, had to get out of that rat race. But I'd be up for a ride, then head to The Pie for old times sake.


Trust me when I say I understand. Sounds good to me. Let’s seriously try to make this happen this season or next. The Pie was definitely one of my hangouts when I was at the U lol. Good memories.


----------



## 9W9W

El Scorcho said:


> I'm living down South now, had to get out of that rat race. But I'd be up for a ride, then head to The Pie for old times sake.


Denver is a rat race?!?!?!!? Yeah? Try NYC. All the rat race, none of the splendor and natural beauty and healthy attitudes towards working out as Utah. 

Denver. Hah.


----------



## PBL450

9W9W said:


> Denver is a rat race?!?!?!!? Yeah? Try NYC. All the rat race, none of the splendor and natural beauty and healthy attitudes towards working out as Utah.
> 
> Denver. Hah.


Haha, 9W I was thinking the same thing... I’m 8 miles across the bay from Wall St. on the northern most part of the Jersey Shore. Maybe the rattiest rat race going...


----------



## El Scorcho

9W9W said:


> Denver is a rat race?!?!?!!? Yeah? Try NYC. All the rat race, none of the splendor and natural beauty and healthy attitudes towards working out as Utah.
> 
> Denver. Hah.


And yet you people choose to live there. Life is all about choices. 

I saw a couple cars this morning...


----------



## PBL450

El Scorcho said:


> And yet you people choose to live there. Life is all about choices.
> 
> I saw a couple cars this morning...
> 
> View attachment 322648


Thats spectacular! I saw this.


----------



## KoroninK

LOL, Denver has some nice views of the mountains. I actually didn't mind living just outside of Charlotte, NC. However having only two main ways in and out is a nightmare during rush hour. Add in there's very little public transportation as well. Now we're at the coast, but when we retire aren't staying here. Where we actually end up when we retire and our dream are most likely not the same thing. (I'm originally from Ohio).


I remember TJ Eisenhart from last year's Tour of Utah. He's definitely got some good skills.


----------



## TricrossRich

Toms Skujins bringing it again in TOC today.


----------



## PBL450

KoroninK said:


> LOL, Denver has some nice views of the mountains. I actually didn't mind living just outside of Charlotte, NC. However having only two main ways in and out is a nightmare during rush hour. Add in there's very little public transportation as well. Now we're at the coast, but when we retire aren't staying here. Where we actually end up when we retire and our dream are most likely not the same thing. (I'm originally from Ohio).
> 
> 
> I remember TJ Eisenhart from last year's Tour of Utah. He's definitely got some good skills.


Skills! And TALENT!!

TJ Eisenhart – Artist Corner


----------



## TricrossRich

BOOM! After countless times of TJ letting me down, finally he's come through for me. Now, he just has to hold it.


----------



## PBL450

Congratulations on the podium finish in the ToC, Rich and cj! And congratulations on the ToC WIN Red Lizard!!!!!!!


----------



## redlizard

Thanks! Got a little worried when TJ spanked the climbers....however briefly. Kittel sure was a no show. Guess he just needed some beach time. Now back to the Giro where Simon is my hero and Fabio is my zero.


----------



## TricrossRich

I was in the opposite camp.... praying that TJ could hold it together. That kick form Beral was just too much on the big climb and there was just no way.


----------



## Wetworks

PBL450 said:


> Congratulations on the podium finish in the ToC, Rich and cj! And congratulations on the ToC WIN Red Lizard!!!!!!!


Congrats to you guys! My mostly American strategy didn't work out too well for me, lol


----------



## Rashadabd

Wetworks said:


> Congrats to you guys! My mostly American strategy didn't work out too well for me, lol


I followed the same plan and paid dearly for it too.


----------



## Rashadabd

How about a women’s race? I was disappointed to find out I really only know stars and basically about 2/3 of a team’s worth. Maybe this will help. 

RBR Women’s Tour
874517418


----------



## LostViking

So far, I've been stinking up the place in Velogames!

Need to do my homework - looking to smoke people in that big ol' group ride around France later on!


----------



## Rashadabd

For those that are interested, the 2018 Velogames TDF game is up and live. The code and details are available in the game specific thread. Be there or be square (does anyone even say that anymore? If not, I am bringing it back.)


----------

